# Baby Asian Forrest Scorpions ...For Sale!!



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

My female Heterometrus laotious (asian forrest scorpion) gave birth to 19 offspring three months ago. They are now eating small crickets and able to be moved. Im looking to get 10 bucks a piece for these guys. I am located in Borden and will meet anywhere local. Im not shipping these guys and not looking to travel far since they are only going for 10 bucks.

Now a little info on them

They ARE legal to have in Canada. They are from a rainforrest and not a desert. This means sand and dry conditions will not suit them They need humid air with soil, mosses and it must be damp. They also need a heatsource and are mainly nocurnal. Unlike most other species of scorpions these guys can live in groups. The sting is not dangerous unless you are allergic to bee stings. The sting itself is very much like a bee or wasp sting. Only difference is it burns for a while.

These little guys do not need anything large to be kept in. I currently have all 19 in a tupperware about a foot long. If its too big on a enclosure they will never catch their food.

If you are intrested but have no experiance with scorpions do some research I will post a few links to care sheets and info. As for difficulty of care these are very easy and perfect for beginners
http://en.wikipedia....ki/Heterometrus
http://www.petbugs.c...us-species.html

Cant get the pics to post properly but they will go up when I figure it out


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

those are toooo awesome!!  I used to hold them a lot while I worked in a pet shop. <3 Very nice!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes. They are legal in Canada but not in many municipalities including Toronto.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Is this a forest scorpion too?


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

They are legal. However as stated they have been made illegal to sell in certain places but itsnot illegal to own. Doesnt look like any of the different asians iv ever seen. Check out scorpionforum.darkbb Its a scorpion forum with plenty of people that work in the field with these guys and can i.d them very easily


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

fubujubu said:


> They are legal. However as stated they have been made illegal to sell in certain places but itsnot illegal to own. Doesnt look like any of the different asians iv ever seen. Check out scorpionforum.darkbb Its a scorpion forum with plenty of people that work in the field with these guys and can i.d them very easily


Actual, the municipalities that ban them for sale also ban their ownership. Enforcement is complaint based. If you tell your neighbour and they don't like the idea of you having them close to where you live then they can call the city and tell them and have your scorpions confiscated. In Markham's case and a few other city's accross Canada they did give a clause to allow some to keep their prohibited animals if they could prove they owned them at the time the bylaw went in to effect.

Here's Markham's Bylaw as an example of most of the bylaws in municipalities that Scorpions are banned. Page 17 and 27 are the ones pertinent.

No person shall keep, either on a temporary or permanent basis any "prohibited animal" as listed in Schedule "A"- Prohibited Animals in the Town.

Then on page 27 it lists Arachnida which is the family Scorpions belong to.

Markham's bylaw is less ambiguous then some like Toronto which in the interpretation of the City as to the definition of Venomous and Poisonous animals includes mildly venomous Scorpions, Spiders and even Bees.

Importation of animals is under federal jurisdiction while the licensing and control is done at a municipal level. Each City, Town etc have their on bylaws as to which animals they allow and don't allow.

I deal with Toronto Animal Services on a regular basis and have asked their interpretation of Toronto's bylaw and each time they say that Tarantulas and Scorpions are not allowed and that enforcement is complaint based


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

it is legal under federal law and illegal under municiple i say federal over municipal


----------

